# your breed record holder



## stick

i am always interested to see well bred animals no matter what the breed and what better way to show them than to show your breed record holder.

here is the bullmastiff's with (i think) 35/36 CC's

CH Jaynos Big Bopper JW










owned by Roger Jones, Jaynos Bullmastiffs

photo by Cath Lewis Photography


----------



## Jess2308

Ch/Am Ch Klassics Million Dollar Baby at Tokaji

I think she has about 38 CCs and 5 consecutive Crufts BOBs. She is also the mum of my girl


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I believe its;

Ch. Zucci Highly Provocative At Vanitonia

with; -

29 CC's & 21 BOB's 
Took BOB crufts 2006.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Blu's grandad and Jack's great grandad is as far as I know.

CH Minarets Secret Assignment JW

UK's Top Winning Miniature Poodle of All Time
Crufts Best of Breed Winner A RECORD 4 times
UK's Top Best in Show Winning Min Poodle
UK's Top Group Winning Min Poodle
Only Min Poodle to win the Pedigree Champions Grand Final
We believe the only Dog in HISTORY to win the Pedigree Champions & Veterans Grand Final Double
Among the TOP 10 DOGS for 4 Consecutive years
UK's Top CC Winning Poodle

65 Challenge Certificates
66 Best of Breeds
20 Reserve CC's

7 X ALL BREED CHAMPIONSHIP BEST IN SHOWS
6 X All Breed Reserve Best in Shows

24 x UTILITY GROUP 1 
14 x Group 2,
5 x Group 3,
5 x Group 4

10 x Specialty Best in Show Winner

TOP POODLE 2003
TOP POODLE 2004
TOP POODLE 2005
TOP POODLE 2006
TOP POODLE 2007

YouTube - Crufts 2006 Utility Group Winner


----------



## Kinjilabs

Ours is or maybe was now, Bradking Hugo.


----------



## Guest

I am not 100% sure but I am pretty sure that its.

Ch Herds The Helmsman
with 35 CC's and 22 Reserve CC's.


----------



## Tollisty

Narod The Impossible Dream










Over 50 BOB's

Top Toller 2002/03/04/05/06
Joint Top Toller 2007
Top Rare Breeds Overall 2006

Top Stud Dog in Breed 2004/05/06/07/08/09
Top Rare Breeds Stud Dog 2005/2007


----------



## gillieworm

Dalmatian Ch. Dvojica Voodoo. JW


----------



## hawksport

Sallate Ferris
42 CCs
24 Reserve CCs
Twice winner of working group at crufts


----------



## Nicky10

The breed I will own next year Giant Schnauzers the breed record holder is Ch Jafrak Phillipe Olivier the dog that won Crufts BIS a few years ago apparently anyway. He's the dog made me fall in love with giants
WELCOME TO JAFRAK.COM


----------



## Maistaff

Champion Valglo Casanova at Crossguns










Breed CC Record Holder
40CCs 16RCCs 36BOBs
Groups 1, 2, 3 & 4
Top Junior 2001
Top Stafford 2002, 2003 & 2004
Top Stud Dog 2005
Crufts CC & BOB winner 2003, 2004 & 2005


----------



## dexter

shetlandlover said:


> I am not 100% sure but I am pretty sure that its.
> 
> Ch Herds The Helmsman
> with 35 CC's and 22 Reserve CC's.


and what a stunning dog he was.


----------



## swarthy

Kinjilabs said:


> Ours is or maybe was now, Bradking Hugo.


A fine specimen of a Labrador with 50 CCs and 27 RCCs

I 'think' CH Fabracken Comedy Star was the black leader with 35CCs










I don't know who the bitch CC holder is - but this beautiful girl Sh Ch Alanwood Spring Breeze Over Ramsayville has 20 CC's and 10 RCC's and is still shown.










There is also a young bitch SH CH Kimvalley Star Attraction of Farnfield who finished the year as the top winning labrador on 11 CC's - she really is beautiful - so definitely one to watch


----------



## dexter

dexter said:


> and what a stunning dog he was.


Ch Myriehewe Rosa Bleu comes close to his record if not overtaken it. she was the most stunning blue sheltie i've ever seen.


----------



## Acacia86

I think its Veldtkammer Lady Done A Bunk in Ridgebacks. 35 CC's amongst lots of other under the belt! 

And Wadeson Inspector Wexford in the English Springer Spaniel. 62 CC's


----------



## kaisa624

I think this is our breed holder for this year with 18 CC's (Not sure on RCC's)

CH Maibee Make Believe (dog)



















Not sure on all time breed holder though


----------



## leoti

Our Breed record holder is Sh Ch Tonkory Palmerston at Fayken J.W who retired from the show ring at the end of 2006 after winning 45 CC's with 35 BoB's, 1 all breed championship show Best in Show, 3 Championship Show Pastoral Group 1's, Best in Show wins at all 9 of the UK breed clubs. In addition to these specific awards, Taz has been recognized as the top Border Collie by the Dog World publication; 2000, 2002, 2003, 2004 and 2005 and the Border Collie Club of GB; 1999, 2000, 2003 (highest point total ever), 2004 and 2005. 


Taz has sired champions across the world including Australia, UK, Ireland, Belgium, Finland, Poland and Hungary and has won the Our Dogs top Border Collie sire award 2004 and 2005, the Dog World top Border Collie sire award in 2006 and 2007 and the Border Collie Club of GB top Border Collier sire award in 2005, 2006 and 2007. These significant awards are despite the fact that he has sired far fewer litters than many other males in the UK.

Bred by Judith Gregory he is a 50/50 mix of UK and Australasian lines. Hip scored and DNA tested normal/clear for CEA, CL and TNS.

Taz sadley passed away a few weeks ago


----------



## Guest

dexter said:


> Ch Myriehewe Rosa Bleu comes close to his record if not overtaken it. she was the most stunning blue sheltie i've ever seen.












35 CC's to his name.

To be honest the best looking blue merle's I have ever seen are:

Shellthorn Storm In A Tea Cup at Savataurus.









Ch Shelthorn Summer Storm (Alaska's sister)









Best looking sable's:

I love this girl she is amazing...reallly.
MILESEND MILKSHAKE









Milesend Stormwarden.


----------



## leoti

To be honest the best looking blue merle's I have ever seen are:

Shellthorn Storm In A Tea Cup at Savataurus.









i see Storm around a lot of open shows with Peter he is a nice dog


----------



## Guest

leoti said:


> i see Storm around a lot of open shows with Peter he is a nice dog


He is...hes from Alaska's lines. Shellthorn.

Beautiful dog I have always said that if I ever have a tri bitch I would use him to her...his colours are so stunning.


----------



## leoti

shetlandlover said:


> He is...hes from Alaska's lines. Shellthorn.
> 
> Beautiful dog I have always said that if I ever have a tri bitch I would use him to her...his colours are so stunning.


The Shellthorn dogs were stunning , I really like Shelia and even thou i had a border collie she always offered help to me i miss seeing her round the rings


----------



## Guest

leoti said:


> The Shellthorn dogs were stunning , I really like Shelia and even thou i had a border collie she always offered help to me i miss seeing her round the rings


Alaska's mum is still owned by her husband Ian. It was very sad when she passed but if it wasnt for her I wouldnt have the amazing dog I have now. The older Alaska gets the more she looks like a shellthorn.


----------



## shazalhasa

Our breed record holder is the stunning Ch Saxonsprings Fresno, she had 47 CC's
BOB at Crufts 4 times
8 times BIS winner

Simply stunning !!


----------



## Kinjilabs

swarthy said:


> A fine specimen of a Labrador with 50 CCs and 27 RCCs
> 
> I 'think' CH Fabracken Comedy Star was the black leader with 35CCs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the bitch CC holder is - but this beautiful girl Sh Ch Alanwood Spring Breeze Over Ramsayville has 20 CC's and 10 RCC's and is still shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a young bitch SH CH Kimvalley Star Attraction of Farnfield who finished the year as the top winning labrador on 11 CC's - she really is beautiful - so definitely one to watch


Such a shame Hugo never passed on his qualities


----------



## swarthy

Another Lab most definitely worth a mention (the list just goes on) is CH/INT/NOR CARPENNY WALPOLE - British, Swedish, Finnish and Nordic Champion and won several FT when he was in Scandinavia - he has produced produced many extremely successful offspring across the globe including SH CH Tullochmohr Final Edition JW who went BOB at Crufts 2004, Gp1/Final 7 and BOB Crufts 2005 and a SH CH daughter who took the Bitch RCC in 2006 and the Bitch CC in 2007 at Crufts.

Walpole had 30 CCs, including BOB Crufts 2000 and top winning Lab 1998 and 1999










And was an adorable old boy to boot, passing away last year at the age of 14 - a sad loss to the breed.

His SH CH mother, Elouise, was probably one of the most influential brood bitches of her time.


----------



## dexter

shetlandlover said:


> 35 CC's to his name.
> 
> To be honest the best looking blue merle's I have ever seen are:
> 
> Shellthorn Storm In A Tea Cup at Savataurus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ch Shelthorn Summer Storm (Alaska's sister)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best looking sable's:
> 
> I love this girl she is amazing...reallly.
> MILESEND MILKSHAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milesend Stormwarden.


Stromwarden was a lovely dog and is behind many winners of today. Rosa Bleu had a wonderful ear carriage.


----------



## Guest

dexter said:


> Stromwarden was a lovely dog and is behind many winners of today.


Stormwarden is Alaska's granddad..

Alaska's dad Milesend Nightforce is Stormwarden's son.

He was a beautiful fantastic dog...really.


----------



## dexter

shetlandlover said:


> Stormwarden is Alaska's granddad..
> 
> Alaska's dad Milesend Nightforce is Stormwarden's son.
> 
> He was a beautiful fantastic dog...really.


i had the pleasure of visiting the kennels when they lived near to me .......


----------



## Guest

dexter said:


> i had the pleasure of visiting the kennels when they lived near to me .......


Yeah, me and Joyce met up at the last show. I have not visited yet but hope to at some point.

I know they have a fair few dogs...


----------



## kirksandallchins

shazalhasa said:


> Our breed record holder is the stunning Ch Saxonsprings Fresno, she had 47 CC's
> BOB at Crufts 4 times
> 8 times BIS winner
> 
> Simply stunning !!


I am not normally a fan of small hairy dogs but Fresno was gorgeous. In Dog World Annual (probably in the 1980s!) I saw photos of the Saxonsprings dogs on the Yorkshire moors near where they lived at the time......simply stunning. Here is a link http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jean-...hp?fbid=164188333608578&set=o.153236991365343

When Fresno died Dog World had a picture of her which took up the whole front page - how many other dogs have had such an honour?


----------



## Tollisty

Another toller worthy of a mention

Int.Ch/Ir.Sh.Ch Winfren Vulpaqula Cadian










The first UK bred toller champion. and Chester's grandad


----------



## SpringerHusky

I'm not 100% sure but I came across this lad sometime last yea and have to say he's amazing.

Multi BIS Ch/Int Ch/Ir Ch Chayo Dom Perignon ShCM WPD European Winner '09, World Winner '10
















1 x World Winner 2010

1 x European Winner 2009

1 x Reserve World Winner 2008

2 x Best In Show UK All Breeds 2008
1 x Best In Show Boras, Sweden All Breeds 2008
2 x Reserve Best In Championship Shows 2008 & 2009
2 x Reserve Best In Specialty Show UK 2006 & 2007

8 X CC - Current Breed CC Record Holder
5 x CACIB

7 x Working Group 1
6 x Working Group 2
3 x Working Group 3
3 x Working Group 4

25 x Best of Breed
31 x Best Dog

3 x RCC
8 x Reserve Best Dog

:thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

CH Forstals Kaliznik (Cub) is our breed record holder i believe he now has 40 CC's, 32 BOB; 23 RES :thumbup: his sire CH Forstals Nikolaas is my Luna's grandsire


----------



## Acacia86

noushka05 said:


> CH Forstals Kaliznik (Cub) is our breed record holder i believe he now has 40 CC's, 32 BOB; 23 RES :thumbup: his sire CH Forstals Nikolaas is my Luna's grandsire


Oh hell Noush!!! That is a seriously gorgeous Sibe :001_wub: :001_tt1:

Still not _quite_ as beautiful as Inca though :lol: xx


----------



## Natik

noushka05 said:


> CH Forstals Kaliznik (Cub) is our breed record holder i believe he now has 40 CC's, 32 BOB; 23 RES :thumbup: his sire CH Forstals Nikolaas is my Luna's grandsire


wow, absolutely stunning :001_wub:


----------



## noushka05

Acacia86 said:


> Oh hell Noush!!! That is a seriously gorgeous Sibe :001_wub: :001_tt1:
> 
> Still not _quite_ as beautiful as Inca though :lol: xx


lmao! how i wish you were a judge Ash :lol:  xxx


----------



## nfp20

Weimaraners its probably Sh Ch/Ir Sh Ch Gunalt Harris Tweed bred by Patsy and Stephen Hollings owned by Karen Robinson. Bitch is his daughter Sh Ch/ Ir Sh Ch Ansona Purdey bred by Trica Grimes owned by Mr & Mrs J Ross according the the Weimaraner News website.


----------



## shazalhasa

kirksandallchins said:


> I am not normally a fan of small hairy dogs but Fresno was gorgeous. In Dog World Annual (probably in the 1980s!) I saw photos of the Saxonsprings dogs on the Yorkshire moors near where they lived at the time......simply stunning. Here is a link Jean Blyth and Ken Woosnam Lhasa Apso Page | Facebook
> 
> When Fresno died Dog World had a picture of her which took up the whole front page - how many other dogs have had such an honour?


Yes I've seen that photo and the others. I just love Fresno, she's such a pretty little thing with a fab expression and on some of the photos of her on that facebook profile, there are some that show that snooty kind of attitude every lhasa should have  like this one... FAB !!!


----------



## Kinjilabs

swarthy said:


> Another Lab most definitely worth a mention (the list just goes on) is CH/INT/NOR CARPENNY WALPOLE - British, Swedish, Finnish and Nordic Champion and won several FT when he was in Scandinavia - he has produced produced many extremely successful offspring across the globe including SH CH Tullochmohr Final Edition JW who went BOB at Crufts 2004, Gp1/Final 7 and BOB Crufts 2005 and a SH CH daughter who took the Bitch RCC in 2006 and the Bitch CC in 2007 at Crufts.
> 
> Walpole had 30 CCs, including BOB Crufts 2000 and top winning Lab 1998 and 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And was an adorable old boy to boot, passing away last year at the age of 14 - a sad loss to the breed.
> 
> His SH CH mother, Elouise, was probably one of the most influential brood bitches of her time.


Remember Penny bringing him to a show as a pup, not to show just to get him used to it


----------



## swarthy

Kinjilabs said:


> Remember Penny bringing him to a show as a pup, not to show just to get him used to it


hehe - he certainly did that  a most incredible and influential dog in our breed, as was his sire Hawksmoor Webster (Imp).

I can't speak for other breeds, but in Labs, whilst there is a record holder, there are just so many more dogs who have done incredibly well in the ring, and many more who have had a massive positive influence on our breed - many of them not champions in their own right, but have produced some superb quality progeny and many many champions.

I think we could probably do a whole thread just on the subject - one of the joys I guess of being both numerically large breed with a relatively diverse gene pool incorporating so many fantastically producing influential dogs.

I feel another thread coming on


----------



## Binkie

Nutshell of Nevedith,a girl with striking markings and has done much fort he breed.


----------



## Binkie

Binkie said:


> Nutshell of Nevedith,a girl with striking markings and has done much fort he breed.


A better photo of her with some of her offspring


----------



## sheltieman

dexter said:


> Stromwarden was a lovely dog and is behind many winners of today. Rosa Bleu had a wonderful ear carriage.


Love most of these dogs, but certainly don't agree with saying that Storm in a Teacup is a good sheltie, his colour is bad and does not follow the standard for sheltie blue merles and any sheltie specialist would not place this dog very highly. Hope you don't mind me saying.


----------



## Bijou

Ebontide Nexus


----------



## Leanne77

In the Uk it's Ch & Dutch Ch Freddy vom Kapellenhof at Bareve:









Freddy is both a show champion and has gained awards in the field thus making him a full champion.


----------



## Dzozefinka

I think in BT the breed record holder is Ch. Brannigan of Brumberhill









31 CCs, 10 Res CCs. Top Puppy '85, Top Winning BT '86,'87,'88. BOB Crufts '87, '88, '89. Champion Stakes Qualifier '86, '87, '88, '89. BIS Driffield '86, National Terrier '88, Res BIS Crufts '88, Blackpool '87, Darlington '88. Winner of 7 Terrier Groups, 6 Res Groups.
Junior Warrant - 68 points.
Sire of 10 UK Champions.

and Bitch is Ch Brumberhill Betwixt ShCM









29 CCs, 22 with BOB, 11 Res. CCs, RBIS, 4 x Group 1, 3 x Group 2, 1 x Group 4, 2 X Pedigree Ch. Stakes Qualifiers.
Dog World Top Winning Border Terrier '04, '05, '07, Top Bitch '06.


----------



## pod

My Fido










Ch Carlacot Fido (1985) 34CCs (all under different judges) 2x group winner
Home bred - Carlacot Candyman x Glanzberg's Kirsch of Carlacot

Still the record holder for dogs... I think, but the total has been surpassed by a bitch in recent years.


----------

